# Email notifications



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I used to get email notifications about CONVERSATIONS when something new was posted.

I DO have this set:
Receive email when a new conversation message is received 

I un-clicked and saved, and then reset it to clicked and saved, but still I am not getting any emails on new conversations. The last time I received one was on 10/23/2021.

They are NOT in my junk/spam folder either.

Any ideas?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I haven’t had that problem but I’ve noticed that sometimes there’s a new post on a thread that doesn’t show up “black” — it looks like no new posts when there are.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah I mentioned that a long time ago about the new software.
If you are following and have alerts, if you hit the Alerts on your icon on the upper left, then you DO see the different color background, but not if you hit it once....


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I checked against the site email logs and I'm seeing some failures listed. The error message is "550 No such user here" error message, which means it's getting bounced back by your email server. I'll try and clear the bounce block on my end, but try and add the site email address to your "Safe Senders" list

[email protected]

Kevin


----------

